# [SOLVED] My computer keeps freezing!



## SamNeedsHelp (Jun 9, 2009)

I need some help, my computer keeps freezing and I don't know how to fix this or what is causing this. Could someone please help me and guide me through what I should do?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## SamNeedsHelp (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

I'm mostly running Fire Fox
I don't know how to check my video card
what do you mean by cpu?
how do I check m/board and ram
brand is Compaq
I don't know the wattage

how do I check the bios?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

for the psu take the side off and look at the label on the side of the power supply

for the specs see what this gives you

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

Is the PC a prebuilt (purchased: Dell-HP etc.) or a custom built?
If it is a purchased PC, post the Brand and Model number.


----------



## SamNeedsHelp (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

Its a Compaq Presario SR1563CL.


----------



## Thefiveskulls (May 27, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

Whilst we need the details of your computer, What is the details of the problem? All we know is that it keeps freezing, that leaves an open answer. It could be mostly anything. Could you describe the symptoms and when this started happening, what has changed recently ? Have you a antivirus program, if so, What are you using? Windows Firewall turned on? etc...


----------



## SamNeedsHelp (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

Well, when I'm for example running firefox and itunes at the same time the computer stops responding and I have to restart it by pressing the power button. It started happening not long ago, like 3 weeks ago. I have AVG antivirus. Windows Firewall is turned on.


----------



## Thefiveskulls (May 27, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

Itunes does take up quite a bit of CPU, everytime I start up Itunes my performance just decreases, Firefox shouldnt take up that much CPU but does take up about 01-05, Your AVG, is it trial or registered? and how much RAM Do you have? Also what is your processor and what speed is it?


----------



## Thefiveskulls (May 27, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

to find out info on your system, click start, right click my computer, select properties, and then in the system info box, that should tell you about your CPU and RAM also your system OS and SP version.


----------



## SamNeedsHelp (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

I found this:

Microsoft Windows XP
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2


AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor
3400+
2.41 GHz, 896 MB of RAM
Physical Address Extension

My AVG is Free Edition.


----------



## Thefiveskulls (May 27, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

have you tried updating your XP to Sp3? And your computer could be freezing because you only have 1Gb of ram although that is plenty to have, depends on what your running on your computer also.
Your avg is free edition, so you haven't registered?


----------



## SamNeedsHelp (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

How do I update my Xp to sp3?
No I haven't registered my AVG.


----------



## Thefiveskulls (May 27, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

Well to be honest I'll give you a link to a website I use to get my SP's from, I recently used it to get SP3 so It's perfectly fine and you can trust it, Secondly you should register with AVG, Despite it scans and updates perfectly, It's better to be safe than sorry. I will email you a few things you can use to put your computer back in shape and then you can post on here again to tell me if it worked etc...


----------



## SamNeedsHelp (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

Ok, I registered AVG, and installed tuneup.

I have a question, will my computer reset or something when I install SP3 because it says that I should back up my system.


----------



## Thefiveskulls (May 27, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

no it won't reset, its just doing it so that if the installation goes wrong, you have a back up to replace all the files you once had on your computer. Don't worry, I have never ever had a problem with installing service packs so you will be alright too.


----------



## SamNeedsHelp (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

I installed the sp3 and restarted my computer. But it doesn't load up completely and it restarts over and over.

Also a blue screen shows for like less than a second and restarts.
I don't want to do system recovery because my sister has important stuff.


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

Hello SamNeedsHelp,

Let's start with the basics. Open the case and see if it looks dusty inside. If so, go to your local computer shop and get a can of compressed air. Take the thing outside and blow it out. Especially the fan/heatsink on the cpu (should be easily recognizable, fan on top of aluminum block) 

Be careful not to touch any of the components inside while doing this, also touch metal portion of case before cleaning. This will discharge any static electricity stored in your person.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

Sounds like the endless reboot loop for systems with amd processors, first reported by Jesper Johansson the day after the sp3 release. 
http://msinfluentials.com/blogs/jes...ed-computer-boot-after-installing-xp-sp3.aspx


----------



## Thefiveskulls (May 27, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

Use the link that grimx133 posted, if it does not work then try this:

1. reboot your computer and load from your os' CD, Go on to the recovery console and type in chkdsk /p /r Let the computer check the disk and repair its self. If that doesn't work, Does it boot in safe mode?


----------



## SamNeedsHelp (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

It does boot in safe mode.


----------



## Thefiveskulls (May 27, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

In that case, use my favourite command , boot in safe mode and then go on cmd, click start -> run -> type 'cmd' without quotes
and type in chkdsk /r


----------



## SamNeedsHelp (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

Thanks for the help guys my computer works now!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My computer keeps freezing!*

glad you have it sorted


----------

